# I cured myself...well mostly



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

I've been suffering *severe *depersonalization/realization for 4-5 months, brought on by stress, bipolar, ocd, marijuana, alcohol, and energy drinks. I had to withdraw from college due to the severity. Currently, I'm in the process of regaining/coping reality. I'm currently receiving psycho-therapy, which helps me cope with my problems. However, nothing has really helped to reduce the symptoms, except exercise and doing math. However, I think I cured my depersonalization recently, by doing Sodoku puzzles. Check this website out: http://www.subboard.com/generation/articles/116164697888344.asp

I've been browsing dpselfhelp.com since I got sick, but I really wanted to post today so maybe someone else can benefit. I really feel great and I hope I can help someone else by sharing my experience. All my symptons are gone. I still have to cope with what I experienced, but I now feel I have the ability to move on now.

Thanks.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Anonymous2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been suffering *severe *depersonalization/realization for 4-5 months, brought on by stress, bipolar, ocd, marijuana, alcohol, and energy drinks. I had to withdraw from college due to the severity. Currently, I'm in the process of regaining/coping reality. I'm currently receiving psycho-therapy, which helps me cope with my problems. However, nothing has really helped to reduce the symptoms, except exercise and doing math. However, I think I cured my depersonalization recently, by doing Sodoku puzzles. Check this website out: http://www.subboard.com/generation/articles/116164697888344.asp
> 
> ...


You cured yourself by doing Sodoku puzzles??

...seems sketchy to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

everyone knows only the magic glow of the cacti can cure a man of his dp. Sudoku puzzles? get real narb...


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

You can save the humor. It's a message board, so you can judge it as you like. Hopefully it will work for someone-or at least they'll try it; I never tried Sudoku until a couple days ago. Obviously these types of exercises are great for the brain and affect many parts, such as the Limbic system and executive function.

I would like to add that I recommend this only for people who enjoy this type of activity. If you enjoy math/logic and learning, I highly recommend this. I downloaded the application from the android marketplace for free. It's my new hobby/addiction.

PS I can understand the skepticism, as these are merely personal observations, but I think there is some merit to them.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that's awesome man! I'll try out some sudoku. If puzzles are your thing and helped you out, then surely they can do the same for another.

I think your post is at least constructive and offers a unique way towards some sort of healing. Many of the other posts on this site couldn't offer that.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand...you cured yourself but nothing has helped reduce the symptoms? So then your not cured?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

hey anon2012, what kind of bipolar are you? type 2 or what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Anonymous2012 said:


> You can save the humor. It's a message board, so you can judge it as you like. Hopefully it will work for someone-or at least they'll try it; I never tried Sudoku until a couple days ago. Obviously these types of exercises are great for the brain and affect many parts, such as the Limbic system and executive function.
> 
> I would like to add that I recommend this only for people who enjoy this type of activity. If you enjoy math/logic and learning, I highly recommend this. I downloaded the application from the android marketplace for free. It's my new hobby/addiction.
> 
> PS I can understand the skepticism, as these are merely personal observations, but I think there is some merit to them.


i will NOT save the humor. i think your full of horseshit simple as that. all praise the cactus..


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

The doctor said I have hypomania. I strongly believe energy drinks and marijuana made my bipolar worse. I believe I got dp after a marijuana induced manic episode. It was so powerful that my mind couldnt handle it.

Also, the puzzles didnt help me alone. I just found out about my bipolar. Learning and accepting it and then putting the pieces together was necessary and fundamental to my improvement. It was hard because i believed my delusions and halucinations. I had to regain rationalism and objectivism to move forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Anonymous2012 said:


> The doctor said I have hypomania. I strongly believe energy drinks and marijuana made my bipolar worse. I believe I got dp after a marijuana induced manic episode. It was so powerful that my mind couldnt handle it.
> 
> Also, the puzzles didnt help me alone. I just found out about my bipolar. Learning and accepting it and then putting the pieces together was necessary and fundamental to my improvement. It was hard because i believed my delusions and halucinations. I had to regain rationalism and objectivism to move forward.


look man...shove those puzzled up yer asshole.


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, someone is narrow minded. I'm not trolling. I'm being sincere. I told my doctor about this and he believed me and explained the areas of the brain affected. Also you seem to belittle and scoff at what im talking about because its puzzle. Doing activities like sudoku affect neurotransmitters. Also dont think of it as just a stupid puzzle. Think of it as a brain exercise such as chess or drawing. There is a reason why they have such exercises in outpatient programs. If you can abstact what ive said, i think it always holds true. I noticed my dp got worse when i left school and gave up. Now i plan on exercising, eating healthy, and regaining my life back. I want to make sure i dont regress.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Anonymous2012 said:


> Wow, someone is narrow minded. I'm not trolling. I'm being sincere. I told my doctor about this and he believed me and explained the areas of the brain affected. Also you seem to belittle and scoff at what im talking about because its puzzle. Doing activities like sudoku affect neurotransmitters. Also dont think of it as just a stupid puzzle. Think of it as a brain exercise such as chess or drawing. There is a reason why they have such exercises in outpatient programs. If you can abstact what ive said, i think it always holds true. I noticed my dp got worse when i left school and gave up. Now i plan on exercising, eating healthy, and regaining my life back. I want to make sure i dont regress.


well that good man. im just givin ya shit...it's...the "code of the cactus" you could say. keep your head up and dont look back, you'll make it all the way eventually.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

thats great that yours went away...............unfortunately i dont think the same will happen to those that seem to have the long term kind


----------



## Keebz (Jan 22, 2012)

A similar thing happened to me, after 3 years of having dp i started doing jigsaw puzzles online (don't you judge me) and it distracted me so much that, combined with other things I got better.... but then a year an a half later it came back an the puzzles didnt help hahaa







Everyone will get better a bit differently but its good to tell people what helped you because you never no what might help others!

Cactus play nice, haters don't always gotta hate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Keebz said:


> A similar thing happened to me, after 3 years of having dp i started doing jigsaw puzzles online (don't you judge me) and it distracted me so much that, combined with other things I got better.... but then a year an a half later it came back an the puzzles didnt help hahaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey now. cactus is only kiddin' and besides...everyone knows, "if you cant take the cactus.....stay out of the desert."


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I still dont understand how you said your recovered except for something about your symptoms aren't reduced?


----------



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I still dont understand how you said your recovered except for something about your symptoms aren't reduced?


 It seems like a joke. I literally hesitated joining this forum, because I can't believe people troll self help forums.


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I still dont understand how you said your recovered except for something about your symptoms aren't reduced?


Maybe i wasnt clear but until i tried sudoku only a few things helped to reduce my symptoms albeit temporarily and with limited degree. So far sudoku is the only thing that made me feel normal again. My symptoms are reduced so much that i feel normal. For me its like a cure because ive been suffering so much. You can take it as you like but im not trolling. Everyones situation and brain is different. All im trying to do is share my experience.


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

hey anon, my pyshc thinks that smoking spice and having a bad trip on it brought on bipolar 2 in me....i thinks its stupid and BS. She thinks that i wouldve gotten it eventually but that smoking spice just brought it out earlier.


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> hey anon, my pyshc thinks that smoking spice and having a bad trip on it brought on bipolar 2 in me....i thinks its stupid and BS. She thinks that i wouldve gotten it eventually but that smoking spice just brought it out earlier.


Ya it sucks. How was your experience? I saw, felt, and communicated with god. I was what it seemed like in space at the time of the big bang. This was frightening since i was/am atheistic. I wasnt in control of my body and i gad intense delusional thoughts and hallucinations. I rose out of my body, everything was cartoonlike. My whole life, all of existence flashed before my eyrs. Space and time did not exist; i felt like i was in flatland. During this time i wanted to kill myself. I also remember being on the computer and thinking i was in the computer or at least my consciousness. I think these thoughts came about because i was looking up idea that physicists think we could be living in a virtual reality. I began to believe this anf for the next 6 days i had 10/10 depersonalization. Then it went away. Then maybe three weeks later i got it back with the same or worsr intensity. I think it returned because of sevete dehydration. In fact i got it the night after i ran two miles and feeling nauseous. Then for the next 7 days i had 10/10 dp. I began to have intense delusions, paranoia, hallucinations especially abouf aliens. Then it subsided kinda. But it was to traumatic for me so i left school. Then it kinda got worse. A few weeks ago i was thinking a lot about the universe existence and death. My experience was similar to a near death experience. I wasnt sure if i was alive or dead. I began to hallucinate and began seeing everything as mathematics. 
Anyways fastforward, today i feel my dp is a 1 or a 2 out of 10. I give credit to the sudoku puzzles and my acceptance and rarionalizing what ive been through: mind tourture worse than a thousand deaths. Something i wouldnt wish on anyone. I think this experience changed me fundamentally. I feel more spiritual, compassion, and empathy. My life goals have changed. I want to be a good person and not just a successful one. Also i havent taken any meds because i believe i can heal myself naturally.


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## doomtech1 (Nov 7, 2011)

If that was your weed trip it wasn't weed. That is blatantly screaming out "laced".


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

doomtech1 said:


> If that was your weed trip it wasn't weed. That is blatantly screaming out "laced".


That was my weed trip. I thought it was laced too. I did some research and I thought it was laced with pcp and that I had a bad trip. I asked my friend who gave it to me and he said it wasn't laced. The school counselor also was thinks it wasn't laced. I now believe it wasn't laced. Maybe it was just my bipolar. Some people who have bipolar think they're Jesus so...


----------



## Ingrid (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you,doing math on lumosity kinda helps me,also i have noticed coloring and painting helps,but i will try sudoki ,thank you..


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ingrid said:


> Thank you,doing math on lumosity kinda helps me,also i have noticed coloring and painting helps,but i will try sudoki ,thank you..


Cool! I'm happy for you. I never heard of lumosity; I may try it out. I think anything that requires focus and logic will help. We need to get away from the abstract and return to reality, which is logical. Earlier today while I was eating breakfast I was looking outside the window. I began to look at the palm trees and analyze them, asking myself what are these things and why don't they fall? I then began to recall and apply trigonometric relationships and think of physics (even though I don't know anything past the basics) to try to reason their existence. I noticed I began to feel much better. We just need to think logically and control ourselves. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## KevB (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG Hey! I felt the same way! Like cured!? Is this person serious!? Yeah right!


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lomns said:


> OMG Hey! I felt the same way! Like cured!? Is this person serious!? Yeah right!


Hey. Well I guess I'm not cured. I felt really good for a couple weeks.

Here are some things that made me worse:
seeing my father (very stressful)
listening to binaural beats

I just got out of the hospital for DP. They said I have Aspergers and are treating the underlying cause of DP as Anxiety/OCD. I'm taking Risperdal and Cymbalta. My memory has returned, my thoughts are good, but most of the time I have derealization. Things look flat and I have visual hypo-emotionality. Depersonalization is gone but I now have derealization.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

what do you mean things look flat?


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

dpsucksbig.... said:


> what do you mean things look flat?


2 dimensional even though it's not. it feels like 2-d.


----------

